# Sconcerti:"Piatek al Milan operazione da squali"



## Willy Wonka (21 Gennaio 2019)

Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:

"Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa. 
A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Mai lette così tante idiozie tutte insieme.
Chapeau.


----------



## Molenko (21 Gennaio 2019)

Sono senza vergogna. Senza vergogna, Cristo santo.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (21 Gennaio 2019)

non capisco l'attacco finale però il discorso ha un suo perchè


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Ma a questo Elliot e Gazidis glia hanno morso la gamba?
A me sembra una normale operazione di mercato che in quanto tale si chiude se accontenta tutte e 3 le parti.

E dei milanisti che si vedono scippato Higuain non si preoccupa nessuno?


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (21 Gennaio 2019)

Tutto ciò non ha alcun senso ahahah. Il discorso più insensato di sempre, cosa propone di abolire il calciomercato perché i giocatori vengono acquistati? Ahahah


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Che devo dire. Boh.

Io vedo male non il calcio, ma tutto il genere umano. Se dopo ennemila anni di civiltà abbiamo questa gente, con QI a singola cifra, che occupa posizioni di rilievo nei media, allora siamo proprio destinati all'autodistruzione.

Beati voi che ci trovate da ridere.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Mi son visto portare via Sheva...Kaka....Silva....Ibra....e non erano giocatori al Milan da sei mesi, ma campioni affermati e con ricordi indelebili con sé...sopravvivranno i genoani!


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Una cahata pazzesca!


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Ma che problemi ha questo


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Gennaio 2019)

Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti, che si vergognasse


----------



## Ciora (21 Gennaio 2019)

Il discorso avrebbe un suo perchè se il calcio non fosse per definizione un mondo fatto di soldi, diritti televisivi, sponsor ecc.
Sconcerti al solito fa considerazioni fuori dalla realtà che hanno una coerenza solo in quella che si crea lui in testa.


----------



## Goro (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Quanta filosofia inutile... il mondo funziona e funzionerà così e nessuno costringe Preziosi, Piatek o il Milan, se l'operazione si farà vuol dire che sta bene a tutte le parti. E i tifosi genoani se la prendano con Preziosi se proprio vogliono, perchè potrebbe fare come Cairo e Lotito e tenere il giocatore ad incantare la platea rossoblu


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Sconcerti chi? Quello che aveva detto che C. Ronanldo alla Juve avrebbe fatto panchina o al massimo il tornante? È quello stesso individuo?


----------



## Brain84 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Ma è andato via De Rossi dalla Roma o un Polacco che da 5 mesi gioca in Italia?


----------



## Victorss (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Sono Sconcertato.


----------



## Crestadellonda (21 Gennaio 2019)

Avesse mai fatto questi discorsi quando i gobbi entravano in ogni trattativa giusto per alzare i prezzi o gli sceicchi mettevano sul piatto centinaia di milioni per Aristoteles
in un mondo di domanda ed offerta se le tre parti si trovano non sussiste problema..o almeno non sussisterebbe se non ci fosse il Milan di mezzo
Abbiamo la stampa contro, non gli sembra vero dopo anni di Berlusconi di poter attaccare la preda e per questo spero che la società matenga discrezione e contegno..lasciamoli sfogare e si stancheranno
E poi, alla fine faremo i conti e vedremo quanti si caleranno le braghe


----------



## 7vinte (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



E dopio Fabio, un grazie anche a te!


----------



## chicagousait (21 Gennaio 2019)

Quante parole senza senzo. A luglio abbiamo preso Higuain e abbiamo fatto l'affare del secolo stando ai più. Ora che l'argentino andrà via per il suo umore bipolare siamo noi ad aver sbagliato a fare affidamento sulle sue prestazioni.

Ora stiamo cercando di comprare il polacco e siamo degli squali, perchè togliamo un giocatore a Genova da solo 5 mesi, non 5 anni e neanche 10 anni. Lo stiamo comunque pagando tanti soldi per quello che ha fatto vedere in questi pochi mesi.

Ora la domanda mi nasce spontanea: ma se fosse stata la Juventus nella nostra posizione? Sarebbero stati anche loro degli squali o sarebbero stati elogiati? Credo di sapere già la risposta


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2019)

la juve ne fa 10 e sono dei grandi
noi 1 e siamo degli strozzini


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



ma questo scrive queste assurdità solo quando è il Milan a fare un acquisto?


----------



## David Drills (21 Gennaio 2019)

Perchè la Juve che prende mezza europa a zero, uccide il campionato già ad agosto, e nonostante tutto nelle giornate no RUBA le partite... Quella va bene. E' tutto bellissimo!


----------



## MasterGorgo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



dai che con quei soldi il genoa paga Sturaro agli schifosi....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."


Tutto questo casino prendendo Piontek. Pensate cosa accadrebbe se un giorno riuscissimo ad acquistare giocatori del calibro di Mbappé.


----------



## Ninni21 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Sono senza parole. Vorrei ricordare che Piatek non arriva gratis...anzi! Se c'è uno squalo quello è Preziosi, vista la plusvalenza di +40 mln di euro in 5 mesi. 

Chapeau, a certi livelli o fai così o *****. Ma non venitemi a parlare di comportamento scorretto/a-morale del Milan.

Caro Sconcerti, due paroline sul furto di Mercoledì sera???


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Pare che il Genoa abbia acquistato Piatek a 4 milioni di €; dopo 6 mesi lo rivende a circa 10 volte tanto: chi è che fa l'operazione da squalo? Poveri genoani... me li immagino come saranno distrutti. A Sconcé: ma vatte a fa nu sonno va


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2019)

l'aspetto seccante è che gente come sconcerti e caressa vengono pagati profumatamente per dire certe idiozie, praticamente sono dei tifosi da forum che si sono ritrovati nel posto giusto al momento giusto


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



In parte il discorso è vero anche se parlare di etica nel mondo del calcio mi pare perfino ridicolo..


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Sul modo di fare mercato della juve tutta questa energia non l'ha mai messa Marione.
Il paragone baggio-piatek poi??? Ma che ci azzecca? Baggio ha vissuto e giocato 5 anni a firenze , piatek qualche mese.
Quando la juve ha rubato pipita al napoli, pjanic alla roma, dybala al palermo ha scritto le stesse cose???
Il calcio è marcio nella penna e nella voce di chi lo racconta.


----------



## andrec21 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Un accordo a casa mia non è un'estorsione, da come parla questo vecchio ignorante sembra che glielo abbiamo rubato, non che Preziosi ha fatto 40 milioni di plusvalenza in 6 mesi. 
Vai a goderti la pensione in Portogallo mummia.


----------



## jacky (21 Gennaio 2019)

Contano solo i soldi, non si rendono conto dello schifo di campionato che abbiamo in Italia.
Il Genoa è salvo, il Bologna per fare 7-8 punti impiega 12 partite.
E quindi Preziosi raccoglie oggi 40 un calciatore pagato 4... Prenderne 40 o 60 non fa tanto la differenza quando il prezzo d'acquisto è così basso, praticamente nullo.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Sconcerti da sempre ha bisogno di sbracare per dare un po' di visibilità alla sua finta vita da opinionista\dirigente. 

Il concetto sarebbe giusto e perfetto se non avesse tirato in ballo solo il Milan. Parla di Piatek come un "fenomeno" ma lo è solo nei costi, un cartellino da giocatore affermato (una plusvalenza mostruosa per il povero Genoa) e uno stipendio quadruplicato per il giocatore. Il tutto in sei mesi. E speriamo che lo sia un fenomeno altrimenti ci hanno tirato un pacco fenomenale.

Parla poi di cannibalismo senza nemmeno citare la juve che in questi anni grazie al suo potere ha potuto mettere le mani sui più grandi talenti italiani e nemmeno pagati così profumatamente, almeno fino a quando non servono per fare plusvalenze.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Se questa operazione la facevano i gobbi ovviamente era tutto un altro discorso..


----------



## EmmePi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Bella operazione da squali far fare 35 milioni di plusvalenza ad una squadra che ci paga un anno di emolumenti di tutti gli altri giocatori!

Poi da tener conto che a Genoa il Milan al Genoa negli anni scorsi ha sborsato spesso fior di milioni per sòle clamorose...
E sconcerti (l'iniziale minuscola la merita tutta) parla mai quando la giuve si muove con i giocatori a scadenza per averli a zero beffando le società di appartenenza? O approfitta di clausole rescissorie ridicole nel periodo, vedi Pjanic, fregandosene della squadra detentrice del contratto? Quello non è da squali, da squali è strapagare un 24enne che 8 mesi fa giocava in Polonia e che nessun talent-scout europeo aveva ma preso in considerazione e che per chissà quale motivo in Italia ha fatto 3 mesi alla grande... 
Che poi sia più facile che si dimostri un flop, di un talento a sconcerti neppure passa per la capa...


----------



## Davidoff (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahah, una vera perla...ma per curiosità, quando i gobbi fanno le loro operazioni di sciacallaggio invece va tutto bene, vero? Che poi se Piatek vuole già andarsene evidentemente non c'è tutto questo amore con il Genoa...


----------



## Casnop (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."


Questa operazione dispiace, e non poco, a lor signori. Buon segno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2019)

Oh articoli del genere quando compra un giocatore la Juve mai eh.

Ma che ragionamento di melma è? 
Adesso sarebbe colpa del Milan se il club più antico d'Italia è in mano a un pazzo furioso che smantella ogni anno la squadra a gennaio? 
Ma mi faccia il piacere.


----------



## overlord (21 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se questa operazione la facevano i gobbi ovviamente era tutto un altro discorso..



avrebbe sleccazzato Paratici per un paio di settimane...e poi uno speciale di un paio d'ore in tv sulle operazioni gloriose della melma di torino.


----------



## gabuz (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. *I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro.*"


Compreremmo Piatek


----------



## Goro (21 Gennaio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Compreremmo Piatek



Giusto


----------



## Prealpi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Per esserci un compratore ci deve essere per forza uno che vende, articolo senza costrutto, solo per fare caciara


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quindi la prepotente Juve ha posto fine ad un amore tra Dybala e i tifosi del Palermo?

E che ne é dei romanisti con Pjanic?

E agli empolesi? Chi ci pensa ai poveri empolesi che si son visti strappare Rugani?

E vogliamo parlare dei Fiorentini? Chiellini, Bernardeschi, Cuadrado..

Ma la Juve è così prepotente che non si limita a infrangere sogni italiani. Chi ci pensa ai valenciani? Quei poveri spagnoli che si son visti portare via Cancelo..

E per tornare a questi poveri genoani ''figli di nessuno'', privati del loro amato portierino Perin senza una spiegazione..

Basta, troppa prepotenza in questo mondo, chiudete il calciomercato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Madonna, mi ero perso questa roba. Ma come si fanno a scrivere delle robe del genere?


----------



## Crestadellonda (22 Gennaio 2019)

M


LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quindi la prepotente Juve ha posto fine ad un amore tra Dybala e i tifosi del Palermo?
> 
> E che ne é dei romanisti con Pjanic?
> 
> ...



Hai dimenticano i madrileni con CR7 &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Love (22 Gennaio 2019)

L'unica cosa buona che ha detto e che mi è piaciuta è che siamo potenti e abbiamo i soldi...finalmente qualcuno che ne parla...


----------



## sacchino (22 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Sempre col Milan ce l'ha questo, della Juve che ad ogni sessione di mercato si prende un arbitro , due guardalinee e l'uomo VAR non dice niente?


----------



## AllanX (22 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lungo editoriale di Mario Sconcerti sull'edizione online del Corriere della Sera, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il Milan in estate ha sbagliato a puntare su Higuain e si è ritrovato vittima dei suoi capricci. Per tale motivo ha dovuto sostituirlo con un altro giocatore, Piatek del Genoa.
> A Genova avevano trovato un fenomeno, arrivato 5 mesi fa e sbocciato davanti ai loro occhi. Chi pensa ai genoani? Chi pensa a questi figli di nessuno? Si vedono portare via il giocatore senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nemmeno due righe. Neppure Baggio a Firenze si era comportato così, aveva almeno aspettato fine stagione per andarsene. Un amore così importante non si può interrompere a metà del percorso.
> E invece no, perché conta solo la forza economica del Milan. Piatek ai rossoneri è una operazione da squali della finanza, qualcosa di cui andare orgogliosi se non ci si interessa di etica. È il calcio moderno? No è il calcio dei potenti, dei prepotenti, dei pochi a scapito dei molti. E se questi sbagliano possono pur sempre rimediare, hanno sbagliato con Higuain e si vanno a prendere Piatek. Basta avere i soldi per far tacere chi prova a parlare. I milanisti si mettano nei panni dei genoani, se vi portassero via un campione di cui avete ammirato le gesta solo per 5 mesi cosa fareste? La realtà è che il calcio è sentimento solo quando è il vostro."



Dai é una trollata...
Il presunto campione di cui abbiamo ammirato le gesta per soli 5 mesi é Higuain.
Stessa storia con il "supercampionissimo" Bonucci andato via dopo un solo anno.
Spero sinceramente per lui che stesse trollando altrimenti questo qui ha problemi davvero seri


----------



## Zenos (22 Gennaio 2019)

Chissà i poveri tifosi madrileni quando hanno portato via loro il giocatore più forte del pianeta...ah no sconcerto in quel caso osannava i ladri.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Chissà i poveri tifosi madrileni quando hanno portato via loro il giocatore più forte del pianeta...ah no sconcerto in quel caso osannava i ladri.



Esatto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ci sono stati un sacco di casi molto peggiori di questo. Il Genoa è stato pagato profumatamente, a differenza di altre società scippate letteralmente dai soliti mafiosi di Torino. Vogliamo parlare del caso Pogba? Di Vidal?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2019)

Deve farsi curare, sempre peggio! Sono senza parole.


----------

